# **   طلقها يا ابني    **



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

*هناك رجل طلق زوجته ..  لا لعيب خلقي اوخلُقي فيها وانما لأنه يعتقد بأنها نذير شؤم عليه

وفي المحكمة ... وقف الزوج امام القاضي يحكي ويشكي ويشرح اسباب ودوافع الطلاق حتى لم يدع شيئاً لم يقله ... بينما وقفت الزوجة الصامته ولم تنطق بكلمة


قال الزوج .. تصور يا سيادة القاضي .. اول يوم رأيتها فيه كانت في زيارة الى بيت الجيران فأوقفت سيارتي عند الباب الخلفي وذهبت لأتلصص من بعيد ، وما هي الا ثوان حتى سمعت صوت اصطدام عظيم فهرعت لأجد عربة جمع القمامة قد هشمت سيارتي . وفي اليوم الذي ذهب اهلي لخطبتها .. توفيت والدتي في الطريق وتحول المشوار .. من منزل العروس الى مدافن العائلة

وفي فترة الخطوبة كنت كل مرة اصطحبها الى السوق يلتقطني الرادار . واذا حدث وخففت السرعة استلمت مخالفة مرورية بسبب وقوف في مكان ممنوع ! فهل هذا طبيعي سيادة القاضي ..؟


ويوم العرس شب حريق هائل في منزل الجيران ، فامتدت النيران الى منزلنا  والتهمت جانباً كبيراً من المطبخ

وفي اليوم التالي جاء والدي لزيارتنا فكسرت ساقه ، بعد ان تدحرج من فوق السلم ودخل المستشفى وهناك قالوا لنا انه مصاب بداء السكري على الرغم من تمتعه بصحة جيدة واخذناه للعلاج الى الخارج ولم يعد يومها للبلاد ... الى الآن 

وكلما جاء اخي وزوجته لزيارتنا ، دب خلاف مفاجئ بينهما ، واشتعلت المشاجرات واقسم عليها بالعودة الى بيت اهلها . وكانت كل عائلة تهمس لي بأن زوجتي هي سبب المصائب التي تهبط علينا ، لكنني لم اكن اصدق فهي زوجة رائعة وبها كل الصفات التي يتمناها كل شاب .. لكن يا سيادة القاضي .. بدأت ألاحظ ان حالتي المادية في تدهور مستمر وأن راتبي بالكاد يكفي مصاريف الشهر ، وبالامس فقط ، فقدت وظيفتي .. فقررت الا ابقى هذه الزوجة على ذمتي ..! فأمر القاضي أن يرد زوجته الى عصمته وأقنعه بأن كل هذه الحوادث طبيعية لا دخل لها فيها ، وأن تشاؤمه منها مبعثه واللمز المتواصل عنها

لكن قبل ان يغادر الرجل القاعة مع زوجته ،  تسلم القاضي رسالة بإنهاء خدماته .. فعاد ونادى على الزوج .. وقال له

(( اقول لك .. طلقها يا ابني .. طلقها ))) 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

copy
​*


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه
اكيد هو طبعا اللى حظه وحش
بطلوا ترموا على ال غلابه مشاكلكوا

ياساتر يارب 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه

روووعه جداا

شكرااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اكيد هو طبعا اللى حظه وحش
> بطلوا ترموا على ال غلابه مشاكلكوا
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
مش حظه وحش
ده كيدهن عظيم


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جميله 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*
هههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووو كتير شكرررررررررررا*


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (27 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه فعلا حلووووة اوووى*

*بس صدقونى الستات غلابه يالهووووى على الرجاله*


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> روووعه جداا
> 
> شكرااااااااا




ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جميله شكرا يا باشا


----------



## elamer1000 (28 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميله
> ميرررررسى ليك
> ربنا يعوضك​



ربنا يباركك حبيبى


----------



## twety (28 أبريل 2010)

*هى جت جمبه ولا عملتله حاجه
طول الموضوع مفيش كلمه الغلبانه نطقتها

ياساتر يارب
صحيح على ربنا مخلصان الحق
*


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله فعلا 
بس معلهش الغلبان ليه ربنا


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلووووووووووو كتير شكرررررررررررا*




العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (29 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه

حلو 
مرسي ليك


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *ههههههههه فعلا حلووووة اوووى*
> 
> *بس صدقونى الستات غلابه يالهووووى على الرجاله*



هههههههههههههههههه

مصدومة


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميله شكرا يا باشا




العفو يا باشا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *هى جت جمبه ولا عملتله حاجه
> طول الموضوع مفيش كلمه الغلبانه نطقتها
> 
> ياساتر يارب
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه حلوه بس حرام هى ذنبها إيه هى الصدف دايما بتيجى ضدها ولا ليه مانقولش ان جوزها هو النحس ههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله فعلا
> بس معلهش الغلبان ليه ربنا



  ههههههههههههههه


الغلبان


يا سلام الستات غلابة مووووووووت


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

يعنى كانت قدامه فى الخطوبه 

كان نفد بنفسه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2010)

يا بنى انتوا تعرفوا تعيشوا من غيرنا

لو اطلقت هى الكسبانة

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا الامير للموضوع الحلو​


----------



## جيلان (2 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه المنحوس منحوس*
*ال قولت للنحس انا رايحة اتفسح قالى وراكى وراكى هو انا مكسح*
*شكرا على الموضوع اللذيذ*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دى طب مش كان ياخد باله من الاول
شكرا لك كتير يا جميل

*​


----------



## elamer1000 (2 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حلو
> مرسي ليك




شكرررررررررررررا  ليكى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## رانا (2 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه وجايبن قصتها احذفوها احسن يحصل حاجه للمنتدى


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مايو 2010)

جميييييييييييييييييله جدا" يا الامير

منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه مهضومة كتير​*


----------



## النور الجديد (3 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جميلة جدااااااااا

المنحوس منحوس لو حطه على راسه ميت فانوس​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوه بس حرام هى ذنبها إيه هى الصدف دايما بتيجى ضدها ولا ليه مانقولش ان جوزها هو النحس ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههه


صدف برضه

ربنا يستر علينا من بركاتكم

جوزها الغلبان اللى كان قبلها زى الفل هو والعيلة والشغل والجيرا

ههههههههههههههه


صعبان على


----------



## كيرلس2009 (3 مايو 2010)

_بجد موضوع جميل جداً

والرب يبارك تعب محبتك
_​


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

*انا من رأى  ان الانسان مايربطش اى شى بشخص معين او بحاجة معينه لان ربنا بيكون القائد ولكن حينما نعطى له الدفه وهو اللى الذى يعولنا *


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

*اعطى الحق لربنا انه يدبر حياتك واكيد مش هاتكون زى الانسان ده*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 مايو 2010)

حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووى

ميرسى يا الأمير

ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى كانت قدامه فى الخطوبه
> 
> ...



خطوبة قصيرة ما لحقش يا عينى
ينفد
غلبان مسكين
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## samy adl (4 مايو 2010)

انا اشكرك على صادقتى وقبلتها واتمنا ان تسقى بمحبة الرب حتى تنموا.
و اقول لهذا الرجل ماقاله رب المجد يسوع​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى انتوا تعرفوا تعيشوا من غيرنا
> 
> لو اطلقت هى الكسبانة
> 
> ...



*
يا ماما 

مش نقدر نعيش من غير عذابكم

امال هنروح السماء على حساب مين

انتم صليبنا فى الحياة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه المنحوس منحوس*
> *ال قولت للنحس انا رايحة اتفسح قالى وراكى وراكى هو انا مكسح*
> *شكرا على الموضوع اللذيذ*




الف شكر ليك 


ربنا يباركك


+++


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاتوكل على اللة وطلقها 
طبقا للشريعة يعنى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا القمر 1000
وحقيقى شكرا على اللينكات 
لانى كتير بتعدى عليا موضوعات لطيفة


----------



## moharb (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## elamer1000 (8 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة دى طب مش كان ياخد باله من الاول
> شكرا لك كتير يا جميل
> 
> *​





الف شكر 


معلش ياخد باله لما يتجوز تانى

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (9 مايو 2010)

رانا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه وجايبن قصتها احذفوها احسن يحصل حاجه للمنتدى




*بسم الصليب

متخافيش

كل واحد يدخل يقول يارب ارحم 41 مرة


ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة دى طب مش كان ياخد باله من الاول
> شكرا لك كتير يا جميل
> 
> *​




*معلش تقولى ايه لازم يحمل صليبه

هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييله جدا" يا الامير
> 
> منتظرين المزيد​




thanksssssssssssssssss

wait and see


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههه مهضومة كتير​*




*الف شكر *

* ربنا يبارك حياتك*

* +++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد جميلة جدااااااااا
> 
> المنحوس منحوس لو حطه على راسه ميت فانوس​




*ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر علينا

دى بركاتكم

هههههههههههههههههههه

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يوليو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _بجد موضوع جميل جداً
> 
> والرب يبارك تعب محبتك
> _​



*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 يوليو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *انا من رأى  ان الانسان مايربطش اى شى بشخص معين او بحاجة معينه لان ربنا بيكون القائد ولكن حينما نعطى له الدفه وهو اللى الذى يعولنا *




*طبعا

بس دى حاجة طريفة مش اكتر

يبقى لازم تطلقها

هههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههه*
*حلوة يا امير*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ميرسى يا الأمير
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



*ربنا يباركك*

*شكرا للمرور*

*+++*
​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى فظيعة جدااااااااا
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## geegoo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*كويس إنه فضل فيه نفس لغاية ما طلقها .....*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة ههههههههههههههههه

مشكونر يا امير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

حلووة أوى 
ضحكتنى أوى جدا خالص


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه حلوة خالص *
*بس كتتتير الكلام دة مش مظبوط*
*حرررررررام*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

samy adl قال:


> انا اشكرك على صادقتى وقبلتها واتمنا ان تسقى بمحبة الرب حتى تنموا.
> و اقول لهذا الرجل ماقاله رب المجد يسوع​


​*اتشرف بصداقتك اخى*​​​​*ربنا يباركك*​​​​*+++*​​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاتوكل على اللة وطلقها
> طبقا للشريعة يعنى
> ...




*الف شكر ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي بيجي علينا عمره ما يكسب ابدا
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه قوي
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



*انت احلى*

*سلام المسيح معاكى*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *حلوة يا امير*
> *ميرسي ليك*​



*
انتى احلى يا سكرة

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه​*


----------



## اجمل الذكريات (10 مارس 2012)

ههههههههه
حرام عليكم والله ششكلها زوجته اموره بس هو اهبل


----------

